# Sound Problem VIA VT1708S



## dtto86 (Jan 19, 2012)

Hi, I am not getting sound. My onboard sound chipset is Via VT1708s. Using vlc to play mp3s and video files. Here is what I did: 

```
[root@mypc:~] kldload snd_driver
[root@mypc:~] cat /dev/sndstat 
FreeBSD Audio Driver (newpcm: 64bit 2009061500/amd64)
Installed devices:
pcm0: <HDA NVidia (Unknown) PCM #0 DisplayPort> (play)
pcm1: <HDA NVidia (Unknown) PCM #0 DisplayPort> (play)
pcm2: <HDA NVidia (Unknown) PCM #0 DisplayPort> (play)
pcm3: <HDA NVidia (Unknown) PCM #0 DisplayPort> (play)
pcm4: <HDA VIA VT1708S_0 PCM #0 Analog> (play/rec) default
pcm5: <HDA VIA VT1708S_0 PCM #1 Digital> (play)
[root@mypc:~] kldload via_8233  
kldload: can't load via_8233: No such file or directory
[root@mypc:~] kldload snd_hda
kldload: can't load snd_hda: File exists
```
I went through this page and found that it is supported by snd_hda module. I have added 
	
	



```
snd_hda_load="YES"
```
 in /boot/loader.conf file.


----------



## phoenix (Jan 19, 2012)

Your soundcard is correctly detected, as evidenced by /dev/sndstat.  However, the default sound device (/dev/pcm0) is associated with the DisplayPort connector.  The standard analog audio jack is listed as /dev/pcm4.  You need to change the sysctl that sets the default audio device.

Add *hw.snd.default_unit="4"* to /boot/loader.conf and then see if you hear sound.  Play with that setting to find the correct output.


----------

